# What's this message and why



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

IF you subscribe to Norton anything, you have turned over your computer to the program, and it won't stop until you uninstall everything with the name "Norton".


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

At least their letting you know that they're spying on you. lain:


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> IF you subscribe to Norton anything, you have turned over your computer to the program, and it won't stop until you uninstall everything with the name "Norton".


And completely uninstalling Norton ain't. If you use Windows Settings to uninstall, that doesn't do it. Search online for a utility to completely uninstall Norton.
.
.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Hi....for anyone new here that don't know me....I'm a technological imbecile.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is happening and maybe why ... when I get the below message on the computer.
> 
> ...


What do you get when you click "View Details"?
.
.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

To me it is telling you that you have given norton permission to allow chrome to use your camera. chrome can access to your camera if it want to. It is not saying your camera is active, but any site wants access norton will not block it.
It's like telling a firewall to allow chrome through.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ZZZZZ said:


> What do you get when you click "View Details"?
> .
> .


I should have posted that...and will try to capture next time it appears. It only stays up for maybe 4-5-6 seconds.

I hit it one time and it took me to some Chrome (I believe) settings that indicated I had not blocked any, nor given permission, to any sites to do that.???????????


(EDIT) I have put electrical tape over the camera.(Although I had given thought to shooting the moon at it...)


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Here what to do about that. Open Chrome browser and click on the upper right three dot icon and then on "Settings" then roll down to "Privacy and Security and click "Site Settings" and roll down and review/edit the access priveleges you have awarded to those you deal with.

Edit: And yes, by all means get rid of Norton... it slows you down too much for what it does to benefit you.

Do not use the Norton option or Windows Control to uninstall Norton as has been warned about already. I recommend Revo Uninstaller.

FWIW, here's how I have the Chrome browser permissions set:


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Y'all are right, just using "uninstall" in windows only tickles Norton. You either have to access a program to do it for you, or find every instance of "Norton" on the computer (and they are scattered pretty good) and eliminate them one by one. As noted, it is a hog.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ZZZZZ said:


> What do you get when you click "View Details"?
> .
> .


Basically, I don't know....

But I caught it yesterday....


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

surferdude2 said:


> Here what to do about that. Open Chrome browser and click on the upper right three dot icon and then on "Settings" then roll down to "Privacy and Security and click "Site Settings" and roll down and review/edit the access priveleges you have awarded to those you deal with.
> 
> Edit: And yes, by all means get rid of Norton... it slows you down too much for what it does to benefit you.
> 
> ...


SURF...Thank You....

Can you give me your opinion of what virus/security protection I might want in lieu of Norton.

I'm just Windows 10/Chrome and not any power user...Just E-mail, internet shopping, here, and word/excell basically.

Guess I would prefer/like inexpensive/simple stuff. (I buy Norton on Black Friday at Staples for maybe $20.)

TIA


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Those messages are telling something in goggle chrome is requesting access to the camera and Norton is allowing it. Norton is just a second level of firewall for the camera. Chrome itself is the first level where you can block access.

Camera access is set in chrome advanced settings under privacy and security - site settings.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm going to be working on it...with all yours advice...Thank You

*Does anyone think that that is actually turning on my camera...????????*

It's additionally strange that the same thing happens to my wife's computer....so it apparently is not some setting I've accidentally hit.

Can't remember exactly, but it seems to have started on both our computers about 4-5-6 months ago.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The camera should have light on it that comes on when the camera is active.
You can also turn off the camera in windows or check who has been using it.

https://www.onmsft.com/how-to/how-to-see-which-apps-are-using-your-webcam-in-windows-10


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

If you open up Norton you can go to their Settings and make adjustments, webcam specifically. 

But if you have added Norton to your web browser, that will slow page loading up a bit as it is scanning everything on the page. I would recommend detaching it from your browser and leaving it stand-alone.

As a side note, I have been using Norton for nearly a couple decades with no problems in speed or software compatibility with my 12 or so computers in that time. The trick is in the settings and limiting it performing tasks that affect your use.

P.S. and I always have electrical tape over the cam.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> SURF...Thank You....
> 
> Can you give me your opinion of what virus/security protection I might want in lieu of Norton.
> 
> ...


The best protection from malware and virus sits in front of your monitor. The average user doesn't need to buy an AV program. A careful user need not run an AV program.

Here are some givens that need to be realized and handled properly.

1.) You will get malware from _some/not all_ free trial software and shareware. (use Malwarebytes (MWB) to clean)

2.) You may get infected by malware/virus by opening any link in an e-mail of unknown origin. (Use MWB to clean, if it fails, deploy a clean backup image)

3.) You will get malware if you visit questionable sites offering software cracks to avoid buying a product or any **** sites. (use MWB to clean)

4. You may get an attempt to lock and encrypt your drive by some _Ransomware_ pop up coming on screen saying it has locked your drive (rare for individual users, mostly large companies). (Never click on anything on a pop up screen, your drive hasn't been locked yet, but will if you click that screen. If it has stolen the focus (usually does) and you can't close the browser, press ctrl+f4 combination to close all open screens. If you can't remember that, just shut down the computer by pressing and holding the power button or pull the plug.

Those four things will keep most user's drives from most invasions.

That requires you to have a current full system disk backup image stored on a separate drive or other media and know how to deploy a backup image when needed. You should be doing that anyway since it's good insurance against data loss due to drive failure and user errors.

I don't run any Anti-Virus protection program. I operate with due care and also create daily incremental system disk backups... takes less than 10 minutes at first boot of the day. It happens while I have coffee and work the daily crossword puzzle so it bothers me not.

You can't ever be totally safe from attack. You need not sacrifice undue computer resources in hopes of avoiding all threats. Dedicated hackers can defeat any AV program since those programs are always behind the curve and playing catch up.

The companies selling AV protection play on the users' fear and ignorance. I resemble that remark but I try to be fearless and half-smart. I have been running without AV protection for well over ten years and have never had to deploy a backup image yet. I have actually had #4 above to happen and handled it nicely as outlined.

So, that's my mode, YMMV so do whatever you think is best.

Best regards, SD2


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I will add my personal opinion that a system that gets compromised by a virus can never be cleaned and brought back to a state that I would ever trust it fully. I don't even trust them before they get infected! I never keep anything on my computer that would be of value to a hacker or cause any loss or embarrassment to me.

I'd clean an infected drive by deploying a previous image.

I have some low level critical stuff on my stacking clipboard but the clipboard encrypts it. Nice feature. Even that isn't really something that would hurt me to lose or have some hacker to gain access to... it's site ID's and passwords but also in my own encryption code in addition to the clipboard one. Double encrypted worthless info. Cool.

I don't unplug by USB backup drive but if a hacker can get in that deep, he deserves a reward... a bunch of image files of a drive with nothing of value on it.

If you keep really critical stuff on your computer, you might want to rethink that.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I use Malware Bytes along with Windows Security Essentials. Stay away from Norton and what's that other big one whose name I forget??



MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> SURF...Thank You....
> 
> Can you give me your opinion of what virus/security protection I might want in lieu of Norton.
> 
> ...


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ McAfee?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Bingo!



huesmann said:


> ^^ McAfee?


----------

